# Recommended iPhone Apps?



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm planning to bring my iPhone 4 over from the US (either unlocked myself or will have it unlocked in-country).

Are there any apps you all would recommend that are useful or particularly helpful in Dubai? Anything like Yelp, or Google Maps?


----------



## Bah (Jan 12, 2011)

TheStegg said:


> I'm planning to bring my iPhone 4 over from the US (either unlocked myself or will have it unlocked in-country).
> 
> Are there any apps you all would recommend that are useful or particularly helpful in Dubai? Anything like Yelp, or Google Maps?


Hello!

I'm not really sure but you can search the web for some that would help you and fit you. It might be different from a person to another since the purpose of using the apps is different.

This article sounds interesting:
h t t p :
//studenttravel
. about
. com
/od/phonesandtravel/qt/iphone_travel_a
. htm

Sorry, I can't post the URL "You are only allowed to post URLs to other sites after you become an Active Member and have made 4 posts or more."

I'm sorry I couldn't help.
Good luck!


----------



## momo007 (Jan 12, 2011)

you are coming to dubai, a car with gps is fine. or get gps in your iphone, other than that, people will always be willing to help you or guide you. so just ask anyone anything you like  dubai is not that big, you may find a lot of people in a small area thou, and the gps will not go into such details to help you out there.

hence why, just ask away and communicate with people walking around or even taxi drivers. i use an iphone, let me see if i have something in it to help you. i do like angry birds thou. ah make sure you get that DU plan of AED 100 for the simcard, that way you pay a minimum of 100 dirhams a month and get good value. approx 120 minutes international, 120 local, 65 sms international and 60 local.. and unlimited internet. and any extra usage is all at your expense. 

that way you will be connected on your iphone and wouldnt have to worry about finding free wifi spots. put some good games if you like, as you may get a little bored at the start here in dubai.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

ANGRY BIRDS!
Harbor Master
Air Traffic Control


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

fruit ninja (good for waiting at the du store)
skype
yahoo messenger
espn scorecenter
usa today
sports illustrated swimsuit 2010 

google maps is really good (the buzz feature is nice here) 
and yelp isn't out here yet - if you're looking for restaurant reviews and such timeout dubai is good but not an app


----------



## momo007 (Jan 12, 2011)

oh i forgot to mention, forget fruit ninja, the exact same type is cut cut boom , haha u dont slice fruits but you slice animals, its hillarious


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

momo007 said:


> u dont slice fruits but you slice animals, its hillarious


Let's take this quote out of context and laugh at it :confused2::clap2:


----------



## momo007 (Jan 12, 2011)

xpatusa said:


> Let's take this quote out of context and laugh at it :confused2::clap2:


you will understand when you play it, its nothing brutal


----------



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

Hah, thanks guys. I have all of those, they're great!

I was thinking more along the lines of something like these:

- Yelp, which uses GPS and maps to show which restaurants are in immediate area around you and gives you access to reviews. 

- Google maps, lets you quickly search for businesses or other places around you and gives you driving directions on the go without needing to know the address of the place in advance.

- Any city guides or UAE/Dubai-specific news applications?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

TheStegg, don't expect the same level of on-line information you are used to in the US, we are talking about The Plastic City aka Dubai here.


----------



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

Fair enough, but it's also become a major city with a ton of capital. I figured that, like a lot if other major cities, developers looking to cash in on the app market would have jumped all over it by now. Especially with so many expats from countries where they are used to having tools like this readily available. 

Oh well, if nothing else, it sounds like an opportunity! Now I just need to find a couple of people with engineering talent.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

I understand what you are saying, but when you start living here, you will understand.

Dubai may be a "major city" relatively to other cities in the region, but still a small city relative to the international scene. A lot of entertainment options are tied to major areas/hotels/etc and fairly well known.

Anyway, there were so many times that I hit my forehead and went "why didn't I think of it ?" so don't listen to me  Good luck with the opportunity!


----------



## suparna (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey, check out CareZone - it's a location based app that rewards you for your loyalty and also helps you donate to many different charities. Very unique from other apps.


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Google maps is useless in Dubai, especially since there are no street addresses here....


----------



## DBMaster2k (May 7, 2012)

you should use garmin or tomtom app for iphone(Garmin is preferred) in Dubai.
you can add new points of interest for them from http://geodeg.com project
hotels in dubai: http://geodeg.com/search.php?q=dubai+hotel&language=&country=223
gas stations: http://geodeg.com/search.php?q=dubai+petrol&language=&country=223
...

also, you can use http://www.openstreetmap.org world maps.
list of iOS apps:
http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Apple_iOS


----------



## Vento (Dec 30, 2011)

DBMaster2k said:


> you should use garmin or tomtom app for iphone(Garmin is preferred) in Dubai.
> you can add new points of interest for them from http://geodeg.com project
> hotels in dubai: http://geodeg.com/search.php?q=dubai+hotel&language=&country=223
> gas stations: http://geodeg.com/search.php?q=dubai+petrol&language=&country=223
> ...


Hmm garmin has a uae app? I cant seem
To find it

For gos i use navigon middle east and igo mea , both have pros/cons but i think igo helped me out most times.


----------



## sanny123 (Mar 10, 2012)

TheStegg said:


> I'm planning to bring my iPhone 4 over from the US (either unlocked myself or will have it unlocked in-country).
> 
> Are there any apps you all would recommend that are useful or particularly helpful in Dubai? Anything like Yelp, or Google Maps?


I have the following apps that i find very useful ..i moved here 3 months ago.
- Onanda currency converter...very useful when you are trying to figure out dirhams and dollars ( works of other currencies as well)...very useful.
- Timeout Dubai.
- Definitely Dubai
- New York Times
- ReelCinemas ( this is similar to Fandango in the US)
- Skype 
- Line2 ( look into this one as well very helpful for making calls to the US)
- Free Wi-Fi

Safe travel!


----------

